# Will these combinations work :-?



## Malawi Mad (Jul 30, 2007)

Will these combinations work :-? What is the minimum tank size for a group of 20

20 Tropheus sp. Black Bulu point & 20 Tropheus Duboisi Maswa, :wink:

5 Tropheus sp. Black Kiriza & 15 Tropheus sp. Black Caramba :thumb:

12 Tropheus sp. Black Pemba & 15 Tropheus Duboisi Maswa, 

25 Tropheus Moori Morlio Firefox


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

In my experience, a 48" Ã- 24" (120cm x 60 cm) footprint is the minimum I would recommend for 20 Tropheus. For the mixes of 20+20, I would recommend no less than 72" Ã- 24" (180cm x 60 cm) footprint.

And the "Moliro" are simply "Moliro", whether classified as Species Red or Moorii; I think you were alluding to "Firecracker" which I don't use that pseudonym as it has been applied to many Tropheus variants in the past. I just thought I would mention this in case you were ordering online, as it may help you avoid buying some stock and receiving unexpected variants.

You may find that Species Black will "bully" Dubosi, as they often grow larger than Duboisi (domestic stock, anyway) and just seem to have a bad attitude, whereas Duboisi are more "laid back" of all the Tropheus species.

P.S. Firefox is not submersible, but Moliros are.


----------



## Malawi Mad (Jul 30, 2007)

will this work ?

20 Tropheus sp. Black Bulu point 120cm x 60 cm big 4 Foot









12 Tropheus sp. Black Pemba 5 Foot









30 Tropheus Duboisi Maswa, 4 Foot 









25 Tropheus Moori Morlio 4 Foot









5 Tropheus sp. Black Kiriza & 15 Tropheus sp. Black Caramba 4 Foot


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

1a. I think 30 Duboisi Maswa in a 4-foot will be too much once they grow out. I kept 20 in a 4-foot earlier this year and it was definitely a full house!

1b. So, your 25 Species Red Moliro in a 4-foot may also prove to be a bit much. Both of those species can grow to 6" in captive raised stock (I have seen them at that size in the flesh - *wow* is all I could think of!)

2. I wouldn't mix the Species Black Caramba and Species Black Kiriza due to both hybridization chances (about 99.5%) and aggression levels. I know I said 20 in a 4-foot could be done, but not this mix, due to the two reasons stated in this paragraph.

3. I think 12 Species Black Bemba (Pemba) in a 5-foot will actually prove to be too *few* fish; although territory is abundant, the number of targets for any aggressive individual to attack is too few and you could lose fish as they get "picked off" one-by-one by the aggressor(s).

My Suggestion: _Why not do either the 30 Duboisi Maswa, *or*, the 25 Species Red Moliro, *or*, the 20 Species Black Bulu Point in the 5-foot? I think any of these groups would fill the 5-foot nicely at maturity, particularly the Duboisi Maswa._

More Info: Are you looking to purchase and trying to determine optimum amounts to buy, or do you own all of the above species and associated quantities, and are trying to juggle your stocks for optimum configurations?


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Why mix and match? Pick one species and get a huge colony that is what I would do at least!!! Leave the Malawi mentality behind my friend! :wink: It is a hard mountain to climb, but once you reach the summit you will never look back again!


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

The minimum tank size for 20 Tropheus Adults is standard US 75 gallon 48"x18"

I completely agree that the standard US 120 gallon 48"x24" is the perfect tank setup for that many in the 4ft length tanks.

Your combos are fine except the Caramba and Kiriza that will lead to Hybrids once the fish start getting into 3" size.

Your Maswa can go anywhere, from personal experience and read, I would not mix the Moliro with anything you got , other than Maswa or other Duboisi type.

I keep 28 fish in my 5ft (115gallon) and those Annectens are out of room. I need a 6ft tank. The 5ft tank is not really going to gain you much.

Best of luck!

Geoff


----------



## Malawi Mad (Jul 30, 2007)

Kiriza is the concern as I only have 5 of them & 50 T DUB's Would it be wise to keep them in a tank :-? say 15 T DUBs and 5 Kiriza. The other 35 T DUBS all togethere ! in a 6 Foot tank ! :?


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Of all those fish you posted, the 15 Dubs and 5 Kiriza is the only way you can mix them. The 5 Kiriza would most likely end up nuking themselves if you left them alone.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

If your Duboisi are just spit size, I'd mix all 30 of them with the 5 Kiriza in the 6ft tank, and watch them grow.

Once they get to about 3-4", I would pull out (5) Trios of Duboisi and put them in one of your 4ft tanks, and get about 15-20 Kiriza and have a mixed 50/50 group of Kiriza and Duboisi in the 6t tank.

Or ...all 35 in there just keep the filtration on that 6ft up there and stay regimental in your waterchange schedule. 6ft tank can have about 20 adults per 60 gallons without a problem. So if you got a 125 gallon or so, your covered for all 35 of them.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

Personally I am growing out 60 (yes!) Duboisi Karilani that I am going to try to pull 5 males and 25 females to keep for my colony; this assumes I am growing out a relatively even male / female mix right now, but time will tell.


----------



## Malawi Mad (Jul 30, 2007)

30 Duboisi are 2.5cm I have another 20 that are 1.5cm I have bred them from a group I have (4 males and 8 females) They are living comfortable in a 5foot x2foot x2foot have some more fry in with the aduts not sure how many guess around 7-10, main group spit around 30-50 fry every 3 months



















I plan to breed some more Kiriza from the 5 I have provided there is a male and some females in the lot :-? but for now I need them in a tank with some company  T Dub seem the best way to go ! :?


----------

